# BEWARE OF THE FOX 599 KARAMBIT. SAFETY ISSUE



## realg7 (Sep 13, 2016)

I double posted this for safety reasons Kama I think it is best to give maximum exposure so no one gets hurt.








It pains me to do this review but as a responsible blade owner and martial arts practitioner I must alert you all to the danger that is the fox 599 Karambit and trainer, both of which are faulty, dangerous, defective, and priced at 150.00$ a piece. To make a long story short, the liner lock fails with light flailing strikes (meaning upon contact of a flail or downward 1oclock strike the blade will close in and cut your fingers badly of off of your hand.)

Everyone has heard of the spine test or "spine whacking" of liner locks, we'll with these two knives all I did was a tap with the force of a 1 year old and the liner lock failed, and yes I have these failures on video I will attach a link to the YouTube review as the file is too big for the forum.

I wanted these knives so bad, as I practice KALI daily and used the karambit for hooking practice. I noticed the lock failing in practice months ago but wrote it off, until late I tried the same strikes with my REAL 599 FOX KARAMBIT...

SUPER DISAPPOINTED WITH FOX.

Also theultimateknife.com tells me they have to talk to the owner to see what my options are when I have the knife less than a year and it's clearly under warranty and poses a serious danger due to defective knife making.

Please don't waste your time or money on these products, and ultimately don't jeopardize your safety because you fell for the "TACTICOOL" marketing like I did....

What a waste of 300$ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

